# Stundensatz für freie Programmierer



## Markus (18 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand von hier als freier Programmierer arbeitet bzw. jemanden kennt der das macht, und wie hoch da der Stundensatz ist.


----------



## nilpferd (18 Juni 2003)

Hallo Markus,
wenn man als freier Programmierer arbeitet, wird man selten nach Stunden bezahlt. Meist erstellt man ein Programm nach einem Pflichtenheft, zu dem man ein Angebot abgegeben hat. 
Da kommts dann auf die Programmierqualität an, ob Du mit 100, 50 oder nur 10¤ /h aus dem Projekt kommst, oder sogar noch draufzahlst...

Wenn man auf selbstständiger Basis für Firmen wie z.B. Power+Free o.Ä. Serviceeinsätze fährt, kann man Tagessätze zwischen 400 und 600 ¤ + Spesen u. Märchensteuer verrechnen - wobei es da selten mit einem 8-Stunden-Tag getan ist...

Grüsse,
nilpferd


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2003)

Ich arbeite in einer Firma die Sondermaschinen herstellt, dort kalkuliere ich für eine Stunde mit 55 Euro. Mehr ist am Markt zur Zeit nicht durchsetzbar. Anders schaut es da schon bei der Roboterprogrammiererei aus.


----------



## mary (21 Juni 2003)

jo ich sag mal je nach erfahrung und können zwischen 45 und 60 euro


----------



## Markus (25 Juni 2003)

danke mal soweit, aber was ist:

a)power+free
b)märchensteuer

danke


----------



## nilpferd (26 Juni 2003)

Hallo Markus,

a)power+free ist ein eigentlich recht bekannter Anlagenbauer (Fördertechnik), auch bekannt unter dem Namen Schierholz.

b)märchensteuer - hab mich wohl verschrieben: Mehrwertsteuer

Grüsse,
nilpferd


----------



## Ralle79 (19 November 2004)

ich habe hier von einer firma nen stundensatz von 

70 euro 

vorliegen für die inbetriebnahme einer durch diese modifizierte software, bzw. wurde der stundensatz auch für die programmierung und modifikation verwendet!

zuviel?????

für einen serviceeinsatz vor einigen wochen hatten diese noch 65 euro angesetzt!?


----------



## plc_tippser (19 November 2004)

Wenn die Firma gut ist und Referenzen hat, sich auf irgendwelche Sachen spezialisiert hat, ist der Preis OK.

Wenn es Bastler sind, völlig überzogen.

Das wird man bei der IBN merken.

pt


----------



## Heinz (19 November 2004)

Hallo,
die Stundensätze hängen natürlich von der Leistung (Arbeit in Deutschland, Europa, USA usw.) und dem Verhandlungsgeschick des Unternehmens ab. Interessant sind dabei Zusatzkosten wie z.B. Hotel, Auslösung Fahrtkosten etc.. Beim Vergleichen muss man schauen, was ist drin und was nicht....

Jedoch halte ich 70 EUR nur für gerechtfertigt, wenn Sie entweder besonders gut, eine besondere Leistung erbringen, Erschwerte Bedingungen herschen (Kurzer Produktionsstillstand womöglich mit Vertragsstrafen...), Überstundenzuschläge mit einrechnet haben oder wenn es ein sehr kurzfristiger Einsatz ist. Wochenende ist natürlich teuer wie in der Woche. 

Es gilt Angebot und Nachfrage geregeln den Preis.


----------



## Limbo (19 November 2004)

Stundensätze von 55- 70€ sind im Vergleich mit Siemens noch sehr human. Wenn man sein Problem einem bestimmten Gerät zuordnen kann, bekommt man normalerweise auch einen fachkundigen Mitarbeiter auf dem Gebiet (S5, S7, alte- oder neue Antriebe). Es kann aber auch vorkommen, dass ein Siemens-Mann kommt, der weniger Fachwissen als der Kunde selbst von der Materie hat.  

Ganz unterschiedliche Erfahrungen habe ich mit mit Firmen gemacht, die auch mit SPS-Baugruppen handeln und reparieren.

Firma A hat mir auf eine größere Anfrage nach Ersatzteilen ein komplettes Angebot zum halben Siemens-Preis gemacht (Rabatte eingerechnet). Allerdings konnte der Laden dann nur die Hälfte der Teile wirklich liefern, und auch auf erneute Nachfrage nach einem 1/2 Jahr nicht liefern.  
Eine zur Reparatur eigeschickte S7-Eingangskarte wurde ewig nicht fertig. Erst nach mehrfacher Nachfrage, es war ein Eingang defekt, bekam ich die Karte zurück, mit einer komplett neuen Platine und entsprechend teuer.

Firma B reparierte mir eine S5 155er Eingangskarte für 2/3 des Siemens Preises innerhalb einer Woche, bei Siemens dauert so eine Reparatur 3 Wochen.. 
Ebenfalls für 2/3 des Siemens-Preises lieferte mir Fa B gebrauchte S5 E/A-Karten wie neu verpackt und versiegelt, in einwandfreiem Zustand und mit 6 Mon Garantie.

Firma C lieferte uns innerhalb von 14 Tagen eine neue, ganz spezielleS5-CPU, die Siemens nicht mehr liefern konnte. Der Preis für die neue CPU betrug nur etwa 1/4 des Siemens-Preises.

Zu Siemens mußte ich mal ein nagelneues S5 155 Netzteil defekt zurückschicken. Es ging nach Fürth, im Vorabaustausch. Da bekam ich ein total verdrecktes Austauschgerät, wo noch ein halber Sack Zement als Zugabe an den Lüftern hing. Weil ich das Gerät so nicht für ein Neugerät haben wollte, habe ich es mit entsprechender Begründung zurückgeschickt. Weil die Fürther das Gerät nicht umtauschen wollten, ließen sie es einfach liegen. Erst nachdem ich über die örtliche Siemens Niederlassung Druck gemacht habe, hat sich ein Vorgesetzter in Fürth das beanstandete Gerät zeigen lassen, und in meinem Sinne entschieden.
Nach etwa 10 Wochen bekam ich ein neuwertiges Ersatzgerät.

Limbo


----------



## Heinz (22 November 2004)

Siemens ist ja auch eine Apotheke wenn es um Stundensätze geht. 
Von diesen Sätzen träumt jedes Normale Unternehmen...

Wie bei vielen anderen Unternehmen auch, hängt viel von der Person ab, die kommt. Ein Vorteil ist, das der Siemens-Mensch wissen sollte wo er die erforderliche Info herbekommt.

Das kann für ein Nicht-Siemens-Mensch etwas aufwendiger sein. Stichwort Ausgabestände


----------

